
Making Web software for easy site building - Weebly's YC story - Sam_Odio
http://www.phillyburbs.com/pb-dyn/news/111-06092007-1360311.html
======
schoudha
Weebly makes a great product but site building software is a crowded space. Do
people need or want more than their facebook/myspace profile or wik i
services? I guess we'll find out.

